# Girls, would you date a guy younger than you?



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Girls, would you date a guy say about 5 years younger than you? 
Just wanna see if it's okay dating a 22 year old.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i know why r u asking this..


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> i know why r u asking this..


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

That would make him 15 and illegal, so no. I'd date a 16 year old if I liked them in a romantic way, but I doubt I would.

A lot of women wouldn't but that doesn't mean it's not okay.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

The girls I know my age (16/17) all tend to go for 20 year old guys. However, the 20 year old girls I know wouldn't give 16/17 year old guys a glance.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Evo said:


> Girls, would you date a guy say about 5 years younger than you?
> Just wanna see if it's okay dating a 22 year old.


I have.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Most girls wouldn't.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

5 years younger? When I was 22, no. After age 26 or so, yes. Now I would be fine with dating someone up to 8 years younger.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I probably wouldn't. Heck, I probably wouldn't want to date people 5 years older than me either. I like people my age~ and maybe a year or two older or younger, that's about it.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Evo said:


> Girls, would you date a guy say about 5 years younger than you?
> Just wanna see if it's okay dating a 22 year old.





Ashley1990 said:


> i know why r u asking this..





Evo said:


>


Get a room you two :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Witan said:


> Get a room you two :b


What are you going to do evo? Move to india?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I liked a 20 year old that was the hottest guy I've ever seen...I was like he cannot be 20, he looks so mature.. But 20+ is pretty much it..

As a female especially, it starts to get weird if the guy you like is still in school or not making his own money while you are..



Ashley1990 said:


> i know why r u asking this..


so you're a cougar now? :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I dunno. At 17 they still have that young mind set or/and they are still in high school or just got out. For me not really.


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

No not at 22 maybe if I was older though.. But still idk I like being younger then significant other


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't date a guy 5 years younger than me, because the guy would be 13 lmao.
But if I was 22, maaaaybe. The guy would have to be very mature for his age.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

17 and 22, not so much. 18 and 23, yeah, I did that. Only because I actually knew the guy and he was out of school and actually independent. Still didn't work out for long, but it was a lot of fun and I don't regret it.

At the age I'm at now, five years is nothing. Really, as long as they're old enough to drink, I don't mind much about age. And the only reason the "old enough to drink" part matters is because I like going to bars to watch sports. Otherwise, I'd probably say I'd be alright with going on a date with a 20 year old as long as they were independent and all that good stuff.


----------



## Skttrbrain (Jun 17, 2011)

I never thought I would, but when I was 24 I went on a date with a guy who was 20. I actually fell for him, but he didn't want a relationship (which is understandable at his age).


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, no younger than 18 though.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i would :yes


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I am going to turn 24 in a few months and the youngest I would date would be a guy who turned/turns 21 soon. Someone not too young, because I feel like I wouldn't be able to relate to young guys on more mature and life decisions/issues.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't dated anyone 5 years younger but my ex was about 2 years younger than me. It really depends on the person though. I don't have a blanket ban on younger men, but I prefer 20+


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> But if I was 22, maaaaybe. The guy would have to be very mature for his age.


Girls have said I'm mature for my age lol.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Since I am a guy I will answer the opposite. _Would I date a woman who is 30ish? _ Maybe. But I think we'd be at two completely different stages of our lives to make it work. I prefer someone my own age or a few years younger.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Once I'm older, I think I would be fine with dating someone five years younger than me. But considering I'm currently seventeen, I would not date someone younger than fifteen. ='D


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

arnie said:


> What are you going to do evo? Move to india?


Maybe...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I've dated younger but only by a year or two... Other wise the guy is too young if its five years different at age 22...


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Personally, I think it's kind of ridiculous to set age requirements at all once you're a certain age, especially anything within 10 years or so. Age doesn't guarantee maturity. 

Coming up with some imaginary number because that's what your friends, family or society deems appropriate is such sad, conformist behavior. If you're 30 years old and set the limit at 25, think of all the great 24 year old people you could be missing out on. Isn't that a depressing realization to know that you're self-restricting your own happiness? 

Start looking at people as PEOPLE, not numbers.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I would be open to dating a guy who is a little younger than me, but I think maturity matters more than age.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Evo said:


> Just wanna see if it's okay dating a 22 year old.


Define "okay". Would you really pass it up just because the majority of people found it odd? :sus Other people's opinions shouldn't have that much of an influence on you and your actions, tbh.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

if there is any social stigma, i think its more on the girls end in the younger guy with older girl (but non-really old) relationship - she's a cradle snatcher! lol. but whatevs. if you like each other then cool.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

They would probably date you cuz your pretty attractive lookin'

I don't think most 22 year old girls consider most 17 year olds though. The girl has to be younger rule SUCKS though, the few girls Ive ever even been interested in talking to have been older than me.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

5 years would be too much for me since the guy would be 14 XD. I can't handle being a pedobear. 16+ is fine. In the long run age differences don't make much difference.


----------



## RelieverSeeker (May 13, 2012)

Probably not..but if you're as mature as me then maybe


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I believe the rule is "Divide age by half and add 7."


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Witan said:


> Get a room you two :b


Its not mee:mum for whom he's asking..I am his best friend not lover...
The room Idea is great indeed :teethbut not for us:no


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Guys younger than me remind of my brother. I guess for me to not think of them that way, they'd have to be full of a lot of insight and/or life experience. Maybe when I'm older I'll think differently, though.


Exactly...my bro is 20.:roll.n I feel guilty checking out guys younger than him:mum...though I agree I take a glance at them ,then shake my head,nodd a little n just change my vision of sight.:no..aah I wish I were 14...

I would have loved to date Evo


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

If you like them and they're mature for their age, **** it. Do what you gotta do, don't worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Probably not but not because of stigma. I'm 23 and most of the people I'm attracted to are 35+. Never really been attracted to teens, not even when I was one.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

A guy could also be your age or older and have a mind of one 5 years younger than you.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I would say no. I am 22 so that would make him 17. Seems too weird to me. I usually think of guy being same age or older. But i guess if he was 20 or 21 that would be OK.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

so is this a hypothetical situation or what?


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't think it would matter if I was in love.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Personally, I think it's kind of ridiculous to set age requirements at all once you're a certain age, especially anything within 10 years or so. Age doesn't guarantee maturity.
> 
> Coming up with some imaginary number because that's what your friends, family or society deems appropriate is such sad, conformist behavior. If you're 30 years old and set the limit at 25, think of all the great 24 year old people you could be missing out on. Isn't that a depressing realization to know that you're self-restricting your own happiness?
> 
> Start looking at people as PEOPLE, not numbers.


This. I've actually met a girl who was 18 and really liked this guy who was 16, blatant flirting all the time, and I heard her remark "I would definitely go out with him if he was older," and I was just thinking WTF, he's legal here, just do what feels right, who cares about the age?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maninthebox84 said:


> A guy could also be your age or older and have a mind of one 5 years younger than you.


Sure, but could a guy 5 years younger than me have a mind of one my age or older than me? I don't think so, Mister.



> If you're 30 years old and set the limit at 25, think of all the great 24 year old people you could be missing out on.


Yeah, because the world just has a short supply of great people over the age of 25.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

rednosereindeer said:


> Yeah, because the world just has a short supply of great people over the age of 25.


The world has a short supply of great people, period. Why limit it any more than you have to? Is adhering to political correctness and social norms more important than your own happiness? I think not.


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

I wouldn't. I usually prefer guys a bit older than me.

Depends on the person though. At different ages people want different things.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I lost my virginity to a 41 year old, had second and only other sexual experience with a 34 year old, so it happens.


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

right now? No that would make him 15 and I don't wanna be a red dot lol at 22 and dating a 17 year old? Maybe so, leaning towards yeah.


----------

